

Does a second monitor improve productivity? - romymisra
http://www.romymisra.com/more-is-better/

======
dkersten
I usually work with two monitors and a netbook.

Main monitor has my editor open for programming. Second monitor has a web
browser (for references and such), terminal, PDF reader (for references and
such) and music player. The netbook is used differently depending on what I'm
doing, but I generally have a browser, a temrinal (usually more than one) and
text editor open.

At the moment, my desktop is running windows and my netbook linux, so I often
commit code to git, check it out on the netbook and do tasks that are easier
on linux on the laptop (eg, anything where any sort of scripting would help).
I use the desktop mainly for code editing and reading reference material
because of the bigger monitors.

If I'm on IRC, its on the netbook. Chat is often open on both and I'll use
whichever is most convenient at the time to reply to messages. I don't use
social networks enough to say I predominantly use a second monitor for them.
Youtube I use on all monitors equally (and not while working). Over all,
social web is a very very small perentage of my second monitor usage.

------
konad
Just ask Al Gore

Here he is preserving the earth's precious resources :

[http://www.time.com/time/photogallery/0,29307,1622338_136300...](http://www.time.com/time/photogallery/0,29307,1622338_1363003,00.html)

